#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  What are the benefits I can get by making my website mobile responsive?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

smartphones usage are increasing day by day.So we all know that a mobile responsive site makes browsing simpler.
But I want to know the benefits we can get from a mobile responsive website to our businesses. 


Can you guys list down the benefits a business can get from a mobile responsive website?

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hello Friends,
> 
> smartphones usage are increasing day by day.So we all know that a mobile responsive site makes browsing simpler.
> But I want to know the benefits we can get from a mobile responsive website to our businesses. 
> 
> 
> Can you guys list down the benefits a business can get from a mobile responsive website?


growing number of mobile web users alone isn't reason enough to convince website owners to embrace the mobile web,there are also a number of advantages worth considering .
1.Improved User Experience .
2.Faster Download Speed 
3.Engagement and context 
4.Improved search /SEO Performance 
5.Brand identify
6.Portability & connectivity 
7.Competitive Advantages 
8.Integration with offline Media 
9.More flexible & cost Effective than the app development 
10.New advertising Opportunities.
11. Inevitability

Really useful tips!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bhavya

> growing number of mobile web users alone isn't reason enough to convince website owners to embrace the mobile web,there are also a number of advantages worth considering .
> 1.Improved User Experience .
> 2.Faster Download Speed 
> 3.Engagement and context 
> 4.Improved search /SEO Performance 
> 5.Brand identify
> 6.Portability & connectivity 
> 7.Competitive Advantages 
> 8.Integration with offline Media 
> ...


Thanks for sharing these Advantages,Do Know any strategy to maintain a good mobile responsive website?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> smartphones usage are increasing day by day.So we all know that a mobile responsive site makes browsing simpler.
> But I want to know the benefits we can get from a mobile responsive website to our businesses. 
> 
> 
> Can you guys list down the benefits a business can get from a mobile responsive website?


*Customers Expect a Good Experience**Search Engines Care About Website Design**Gain an Advantage Over Competitors**They’re Easier to Manage*

----------

